# Hauntcast is coming!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

The first episode of Hauncast is coming soon. I am looking to have the show ready within a month. 
Hauntcast is a podcast show (also available at Hauntcast - Home Haunter Show) for home haunters by home haunters. The show will feature interviews with the biggest names in the haunt community, prop building, tactics, techniques, atmosphere and more. 
I'll keep you posted on the exact launch date.

If you are interested in submitting material for a segment of the show please email me an mp3 with your audio clip [email protected] . 
Also feel free to submit any suggestions as far as what you what like to hear on the show, what topics you would like covered and any other suggestions.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Best of luck with the show.

I bet it will be great!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looking forward to checking it out


----------

